# breeding rollers for colors



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I guys, I whas wondering if theres any way you can have a idea of what your rollers are going to look like when they hatch. I have 30 I baught. some roll, some don't. I'ld say about 75% of them roll. however the question is that I have almoste every color I could get my hands on. I don't know what to breed to what. or how to have an idea what the young would look like. thanks in advance.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

what colours do you have switchback ? .


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

oh I have almonds, reds, blacks, blues, whites, and mixed, just about anything I'v seen as far as rollers go, I should actualy post some pics of them


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Tell us all your colors and what sex they are. What colors are you hoping to reproduce? Pictures are best!  When getting funky colored rollers I suggest getting them from well known fliers who keep the roll up while working on color. Not everyone takes the time to do both performance and color at once. James Turner is one person who is good at it.

Now, if you just like to see them fly and don't care if they are all excellent spinners, then it doesn't really matter


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

well I'm not going to do any competing with them, I just got them because it peaked my 7 year olds intrest in pigeons. there all realy tame, you can stand in the pen and they will come and land on you and stuff. see if this works


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Try right clicking the facebook picture, go to properties, and copy the picture link. Then post here in the IMG code.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I just added a bunch to my profile on this forum and made it public. I will put more up tomorrow. I'll have to go take a bunch later.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm actualy kust looking to experiment for now and see what happens, but I kinda olny want to breed the ones that roll, that would be the sane thing to do to preserve the breed. however there nothing like my homers. I just want kinda a idea of what makes what and if theres a way to know before I go messing up a color that my be hard to get back to.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I commented on all the pictures with their color  Pretty birds! Luckily there's nothing you can mess up. They are all pretty simple colors except perhaps the tort. If the DC badge is the opposite sex of the tort I'd put them together. Otherwise, experiment and have fun


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

cool, that's just a few of them, like I said I have 30 total and there almoste all that pretty. the guy I got them from didn't band them, but the ones they are breed from are banded and registered.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

If your serious about wanting to breed colors you should read up as much as possible from genetic websites. Here are a couple.

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah I read ron's hole we bite basicaly, he's got some realy neet birds. I bookmarked the other link. I'm going to add a album for my frills, and then my fan tails in a bit.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Did you keep scrolling down on Ron's site? That is where he links to each topic.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

switchbackmat69 - great looking birds. Was someone getting out of rollers that you were able to get that many. Whatever the reason, good for you. Enjoy! One question - are the birds pictured in albums in a show cage, or an aviary/fly pen? The wire is pretty open and could allow predators from bop to cats, raccoons, etc to reach in and have your birds for dinner. You might want to get better, smaller gauge wire on it if it is a fly pen. We have had several gruesome stories on here lately from people using too wide of wire openings. I'd hate to see you loose your investment.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

there in a fly pen I built for a wile when I first got them because I couldn't pass the deal up and whas 3/4 done with my loft and flight pen. the guy gave me the birds for a few bucks because he couldn't afort to feed them all. he said he had a bout 300 at the time I baught them. he even let me hand pick the ones I wanted. I realy couldn't pass it up. that flight pen has 1/2 over the original wire now though. the worst thing I'v had happen in three years whas the hawk that took one of my blue bar barn pigeons a few hours ago.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Sounds like you got a really good deal on them. And I can't blame you for not wanting to lose them. Again, good luck with them and your color research.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I added two more albums, one of my two frills, and one of my fantails. yeah I know the fantails look rough, they wer like that when I got them but they look a lot nicer now.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

i also added a few more roller pics I found in my other computer to that album


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I was also thinking earlyer about trying to make a homer the color of a arcangle. I'm sure it would be difficult to pull off and keep the homing abillity but I truly different strain indeed. but hey, I have barn pigeons that can home 104 miles. it can't be impossible.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

There are already are gimple (arch angel color) homers.

http://pets.webshots.com/album/368456235XgycyM


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Those are nice looking birds. Do you know if the breeding caused any loss of performance?


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

there not exsactly what I had in minde when I thaught of it, but I realy didn't know that. I got some crazy ideas somtimes, I'v alwayhs been the guy that will try to push the limits when I know nothing about what I'm doing. some times I'm right, and somtimes I'm a real screw up too though. but if it wern't for guys like me how would the genetics be were they are now?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

almondman said:


> Those are nice looking birds. Do you know if the breeding caused any loss of performance?


If your referring to the gimple homers then yes. When you breed a archangel to a homer there is a loss of performance. You obviously can keep breeding back to homers but it is a self inflicted wound.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Print Tippler said:


> If your referring to the gimple homers then yes. When you breed a archangel to a homer there is a loss of performance. You obviously can keep breeding back to homers but it is a self inflicted wound.


So is it safe to say that if you tried to introduce gimple into rollers, or any other performance birds, you would probably lose performance too? Another" self inflicted wound." Sorry, I just like your analogy


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Your sure hinder performance. I mean your making a cross breed. Archangels are not a flying breed. When you cross you don't just get the color you need you get everything else the bird has. Then you cross back to homers to make it *look* like a homer. Just because it has the form of a homer doesn't mean it will fly like one. Ultimately you would want to keep crossing the very best racers into them but not many do that. Depending on how complicated the phenotype is it may be a hard thing to balance. If the gene is not dominant it can be a slow process.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks! I guess I'll just enjoy the breeds the way they are. You say that the Archangel is not a flying breed. Does that mean that they should not be allowed to free fly outside an aviary? I understand that they are not considered a performance bird, but should they be kept in.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well it depends where you live. When I first got pigeons I had a pair of archangels and a couple of pairs of a breed in develop which was also gimple. I kept the door open to the loft everyday and they were fine. I didnt have birds of prey that time of the year. They do not fly really. The will leave the fly out of the loft and land on the ground for the a flight time of maybe 15 seconds. They just go land close by and walk around really. Finally when I had some young going out everyday they did a couple laps once lasting a minute or two. They could not achieve an altitude of really even 100 feet. Same with lahores I had. They can just kinda get off the ground.

Getting back to the question of should you. Many on here frown on it as your birds could get spooked and lost or easily taken. If you feel it is not a high threat then you can. Any fancy can be let outside and return back into the loft if physically possible.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you for all the information. It's good to have to make educated decisions on which breeds to keep.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Like I said before it can and has been done. With the right breeding program you can get any color you want in a performance breed and keep them doing what they were bred for. Of course depending on the coloration it could be complex and take many years to accomplish.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

almondman said:


> Thanks! I guess I'll just enjoy the breeds the way they are. You say that the Archangel is not a flying breed. Does that mean that they should not be allowed to free fly outside an aviary? I understand that they are not considered a performance bird, but should they be kept in.


You can let them out no problem. There is nothing there keeping them from getting around efficiently. Just don't expect them to fly in kits for any amount of time like a flying breed would.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you Becky.


----------



## flurry37_2001 (Aug 26, 2011)

*colors*

i bought a whole loft early this year, i have alot of color in these . i run a add to sale and two people showed up and bought all the blue i had. so i guess that must be something . i changed the breeders whole pairing. now i will try my hand at it. mike fis............p.s. i will post pic`s what i am flying now later today.


----------



## aslam4334 (Aug 9, 2012)

Dear sir can u please help me to get good pearl white eyes high flyer tumbler for breeding or for sale please help please send me some picture of the pigeon for please contact [email protected] Thankyou!!


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

Becky, I fly Mr. Turners rollers. He has many colors that he has been working on for decades. One of them is gimple. That color project he has been working on for over 15 years and has just passed the project over to a good friend of mine in Georgia Ty Coleman. Mr. Turner has passed a few projects over to Ty even barless rollers. The one project that he is still working on is mosaic. With all his years of working with pigeons and genetics he can't figure out what causes it and how to keep getting them. I plan on visiting him next spring and learning as much as I can when I do. missed going out there this spring for the Triad fly. Shawn


----------

